
Did you know Islamabad is now a safer city than London and Paris? - baybal2
https://www.dawn.com/news/1529402
======
ksaj
Islamabad is crawling with military holding machine guns. A hotel I stayed at
once while working there had a machine gun armed soldier on every floor
monitoring the halls from the elevator door area, and one pacing around the
pool area at all times. Do they have that in London or Paris? It seems to
depend on your definition of "safe" because those guys wouldn't be needed in
such numbers if it was actually safe.

------
mtmail
Looking at how the report gets created
[https://www.numbeo.com/crime/indices_explained.jsp](https://www.numbeo.com/crime/indices_explained.jsp)
"is based on surveys from visitors of this website". No indication how many
people took part.

